# Scab on nose?



## Anthony503 (May 27, 2014)

What could this be??


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hard to tell by the pics but it looks scraped. Could the dog had it's nose somewhere where it rubbed on something. I would try some antibiotic ointment on it for a few days and if it doesn't show signs of improvement bring the dog to the vet.

Joe


----------



## Anthony503 (May 27, 2014)

I don't know where he'd be able to scratch it. That was from a few days ago and now it's gotten darker. I'll upload a picture later. I have an appointment Thursday.


----------



## Anthony503 (May 27, 2014)

Turned out to be nothing


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update Anthony203. Happy to hear it wasn't anything else.

Joe


----------

